# My Big Lots Shepherd Hook Coach Lights



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Bought two half price shepherd hooks from Big Lots. They are pretty nice and heavy duty so I decided to make some hanging coach lights to put in my graveyard.

Bought this set of 8 solar lights at Walmart for $15. Chose a set which would be easy to drill through the lids.










Materials and directions

Bought #16 chain at Home Depot, should have bought the package at Walmart it was less expensive, go figure.

Two packs of small 'S' hooks from HD.

Had black spray paint at home already, of course.

The lights are unassemble in the box, took out two of the lids and drilled four equidistant holes for size of 'S' hooks.

Unlinked eight sections of chain same length.

Two Key chain rings I already had at home.

Sprayed the chains and rings black. Put the 'S' hooks in the lids of the lights, then sprayed them. Crimped them so they would not fall out. Slide four lengths of chain onto each key ring, then attached each end to an 's' hook.

Assembled rest of light without the stake, wrapped black electrical tape around bottom where stake attaches. I could have cut this off, but why bother.

Finished light: 









gives off a nice blue light at night:










Now I wish I'd bought two more shepherd's hooks for $4 each.

My Big Lots had several of the wagon wheels on hand and many tomato cages....all half price.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Great idea -


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I'd have that light out year-round.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice idea.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats actually a great idea and like Roxy said, it is an all year round light that I could see in my gardens right now.


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 22, 2012)

Will these stay lit for several hours? I wanted to use them instead of Leds for our graveyard.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

post-mortem said:


> Will these stay lit for several hours? I wanted to use them instead of Leds for our graveyard.


Problem with solar lights in a graveyard is if they detect even low levels of ambient light, they shut off. At least that's what my "rocks" with solar spots do. So when I turn my floodlights on to light the rest of the graves, the spots would shut off. My solar lights last pretty well for about 5 hours, then slowly dim.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Problem with solar lights in a graveyard is if they detect even low levels of ambient light, they shut off. At least that's what my "rocks" with solar spots do. So when I turn my floodlights on to light the rest of the graves, the spots would shut off. My solar lights last pretty well for about 5 hours, then slowly dim.


On toters night of your setup, cover the panel and sensors on your solar lights with black tape to keep stray light from effecting them.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great idea and I would also keep them out all year long. Will check into make some for myself.


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

very nicely done. ambiance is everything


----------

